
Ask HN: Books on AI - AhtiK
What are your favorite books on AI?<p>I&#x27;ve read the book from Peter Norvig and Stuart Russell (Artificial Intelligence: A Modern Approach [1]) which was great but now I&#x27;d love to work with more practical material.<p>Things like code samples in python, showcasing the use of GPUs with CUDA or OpenCL for practical purposes etc.<p>I can keep searching the web and work with that but reading good books adds another dimension.<p>[1]  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;Artificial-Intelligence-Modern-Approach-3rd&#x2F;dp&#x2F;0136042597
======
adamwi
I just read the ebook neuralnetworksanddeeplearning.com by Michael Nielsen. I
found it being a very good mix between intuitive explanations, hands on code
and some math to explain whats going on with neural nets and deep learning.

Edit: I'm also very interested in hearing about other recommendations =)

